# Death Ride



## arthurmcw (Jun 9, 2004)

Getting ready for my first death ride. We want to come up a few days early. Any ride recommendations around Lake Tahoe area?


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

If you don't mind a little traffic, the ride around the lake is great. About 70 miles; rolling hills.


----------



## BOppy (May 9, 2002)

I'll be doing the same thing, and the ride around the lake is a nice loop. Though traffic can be dicey, most drivers are pretty tolerant of cyclists. A good way to get accustomed to the altitude. Does anyone have any other favorite rides/climbs in the area? 

I'll be staying on the north shore near Cave Rock.

Brian


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

BOppy said:


> I'll be doing the same thing, and the ride around the lake is a nice loop. Though traffic can be dicey, most drivers are pretty tolerant of cyclists. A good way to get accustomed to the altitude. Does anyone have any other favorite rides/climbs in the area?
> 
> I'll be staying on the north shore near Cave Rock.
> 
> Brian


The climb to Mount Rose is a good one, takes off on NV 431 and climbs around 3000ft if I remember correctly, fantastic views and good bike lane all the way up. Locals have told me (after I was hit by a car just out of Stateline riding counterclockwise), riding Lake Tahoe should be done in the clockwise direction so you are always on the lake side of the road. Tourists are always looking toward the lake so your best chance of being seen is riding clockwise. Bike lanes are few and far between and traffic can be heavy. 
Another favorite is the descent off Luther Pass. Climb about 1500 ft heading south toward Markleeville on hwy 89, turn around at the top and let her rip. Probably the longest continuous time I've sat above 45mph, cool stuff, except finally glancing back at 50mph and seeing a logging truck riding your ass  .


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

BOppy said:


> A good way to get accustomed to the altitude. Does anyone have any other favorite rides/climbs in the area?


431 to Mt Rose is an excellent climb, as Stealthman mentioned. A good loop for you to try is Brockway Pass, it links King's Beach with Truckee. In Tahoe City, follow the river down past Alpine and Squaw, it's a blazer that will really fill the quads. Turn right in Truckee and follow the signs to Northstar and the airport, follow that road up and over and then drop into King's Beach. Brockway Pass will be a good initiation for the Deathride. I didn't make the lottery this year so be sure to post a ride report after. Thanks.


----------



## BOppy (May 9, 2002)

*Good tips!*

I'll have to give 431 to Mt Rose a try! I forgot about Brockway; when we come in from I80, I've had my wife drop me just off the freeway for that climb. It's a nice lung-burner when you've just _driven_ up to Truckee from 195 feet altitude... Tons of fun, especially since the descent is so nice afterwards.

If noone else does (and maybe even if they do), I'll post a ride report.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Brockway is one of my all time fastest experiences on a bike. In the 70s and 80s we would have a training camp from a buddy's folk's cabin on Donner and would do that loop every morning. 50mph for someone who was too young to drive was a real rush. I'd give anything to have those days back... You can also hike from Brockway Summit to Mt. Rose. It's a ridge trail with spectacular views the entire way. Man does not live by the bike alone, just mostly...


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Another one*

My wife and I down here in Carson City, NV like to start in Genoa (south of Carson) ride 206 (Foothill Road) south to 207(Kingsbury Grade). Up 207 (about 2700ft of climb) down 207 to U.S. 50 to Stateline back north on 50 to Carson City and then back south through Jacks Valley Road to Genoa. The climb up Kingsbury has a lot of great Valley Views as you are on the outside of the slope all the way up. Pretty nice and very wide bike lane on the way up. Very windy back down into Tahoe but worth it. Long climb back up out of Tahoe to the top of 50 but worth it. Watch out coming down 50 into Carson though. Some vicious bike killing water grates along outside edge. If you hit one of those it would probably be all over. About 54 miles overall with plenty of climbing.


----------

